# Tip of ear down.



## The Judge (Mar 26, 2010)

Luna is 12 weeks old. That one tip of her ear is bent over. Do you guys think I should do anything. She already gets knuckle bones.


----------



## The Judge (Mar 26, 2010)

Hopefully you guys can see in picture.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

at 12 weeks i really don't think it's a big deal. Codys ears were completely floppy until about 16-18 weeks.


----------



## The Judge (Mar 26, 2010)

I have seen floppy ears go up. I never seen just a tip flop like that.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Sinister had a floppy ear at 11 weeks old. Both ears were up at 5 months old


----------



## The Judge (Mar 26, 2010)

Love that first pic. So serious!!! lol


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

The Judge said:


> Love that first pic. So serious!!! lol


That was a bluff, the dog next door was barking, shortly after that picture was taken Sinister started crying like a baby! :crazy:


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Don't worry... theyll be up by 5-6 months. They'll rise and fall as your puppy goes through it's teething stage. You've got nothing to worry about.


----------



## pache11 (Dec 20, 2010)

Sometimes they are like the weather, fully up, partly up, down, rising, falling. Especially when teething. Her ears look good.


----------



## Superrodris (Jan 2, 2011)

LaRen616 said:


> Sinister had a floppy ear at 11 weeks old. Both ears were up at 5 months old


I love the name!!

Ears will go up...he's still a puppy and it happens. I dunno about tape at this stage, but if he gets older and it's still tipped, you can always do that. You've got a beautiful dog btw


----------



## CPH (Sep 8, 2010)

LaRen616 I know I already said I love Sinister's name but OMG he is soooo cute!!!!!


----------



## Vrettasta (Nov 23, 2010)

My pup's ears were up/down from when I got him to about 5 months old. He's just over 6 months now and they stay up all the time. It seems like they would alternate every day during teething. I also remember reading somewhere that their ears are inversely related to what side of the jaw is teething at the moment. So, left side teething, right ear down, and vice versa.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

CPH said:


> LaRen616 I know I already said I love Sinister's name but OMG he is soooo cute!!!!!


Thank you! He's a Mama's Boy :wub:


----------



## konakoo (Feb 19, 2011)

I feel slightly robbed of the insanely cute floppy ear stage of GSD pups. All three of the GSDs I raised from pups had fully standing ears by 3 months old and since I got all of them between the ages of 7-8 weeks, I only got to experience it for a few weeks...


----------



## The Judge (Mar 26, 2010)

They are up !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Congratulations!


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Yeah, we had a floppy tip for about 3 weeks before they were both up at about 3 months. I think you should worry at about 5 months if they don't stay up. I found it funny at my local club when 3 and 4 months old would have their ears taped because the owners were so paranoid.


----------

